# Digitizing Services for SWF Wings XP SW



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, I was looking into purchasing an SWF embroidery machine. However, Initially, i'd like to outrsource the digitizing as I may not be ready to tackle that part of the embroidery biz just yet. I have been looking around but I cant seem to find any digitizing services online that support the Wings XP sw platform. Am I just looking for the wrong thing or is this SW kind of a niche SW where you are locked into getting support directly from the vendor. I'd hate to buy this machine and be stuck in a steep learning curve before I can even embroider anything. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

The machine type is a SWF so I believe you would be looking for the digitized design to be provided in a .emb file. Ours is a brother so we have the image digitized in a .dst file. 

Hope this helps


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes this does help, thanks!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a SWF and I use .dst but I am using Embroidery Office 9 ..you just need to know what type of embroidery file you need.


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

you need dst for the machine. you will not be able to do much, if any, editing in wings if that is all you have to work with. 

wickedstich.com does great work on digitizing.


----------



## perfectemb (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello
I have the same SWF machine and I am outsourcing all my digitizing work to a company GliderDigitizing.com, they are just outstanding professional people and helped my business a lot. I use SWF Xp format for my machine. Good luck for your business. 
Regards
David


----------

